# early permesso di soggiorno



## eryu91 (May 31, 2019)

Hi Everyone,

My name is Lia and I'm Indonesian. I'm married to an italian and hold permesso di soggiorno that will be expired on 1st oct 2019. 
a couple weeks ago, my husband got a job opportunity in ireland. but since we want to see first the situation, I decided to remain in italy for a bit. However I'd like to visit him in the summer, I asked the irish embassy about the visa that I have to apply before going to ireland. it requires me to have the permesso that will be valid at lease 3 months from the date that I intend to go. which is the first week of august. they advised me to apply for the renewal of my permesso since now. which is still 4 months before the expiring date and the usually they take until a month after the expiring date to renew it.

Does anybody ever have the same situation as mine? is it really possible to renew the permesso as soon as possible (4 months before the expiring date).


----------

